# unwad your panties



## hirondelled'hiver

Cette expression signifie en gros "relax", ais je cherche quelque chose de plus coquin. 
C'est une vieille dame coquine qui répond ça à une infirmière qui lui interdit de fumer à l'hôpital. Il faut que ce soit légèrement insultant.  Un truc de langage moderne aussi, genre: va voir ta mère au zoo... !
 Des idées?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

C'est la première fois que j'entends cette tournure - je sais que les jeunes américains disent souvent ''don't blow your wad'' pour vouloir dire ''t'excite pas'', comme tu l'as dit, mais _unwad your pants_ ? Est-il courant aux USA ?


----------



## wildan1

_Keep your bra on honey, I'm going to smoke whether you like or not!_

(PS _Don't blow your wad_ n'est pas vraiment équivalent à _t'excite pas_, mais c'est une autre conversation… pour un autre fil)


----------



## Milktoast50

Possibly:

"Don't get your panties all up in a bunch"?
"Don't burst a hemroid"


----------



## pointvirgule

Milktoast50 said:


> "Don't get your panties all up in a bunch"?


Oui, _unwad your panties,_ c'est le processus inverse de _to get one's panties in a wad/bunch_. 
Le sens se rapproche de _Monte pas sur tes grands chevaux, __Calme-toi le pompon_, qqc du genre.

En québécois : _Fais pas une montée de lait, Énerve-toi pas le poil des jambes._ 

Note – Je crois bien qu'hirondelle cherche une solution en français, pas en anglais.


----------



## agi83ml

pointvirgule said:


> Énerve-toi pas le poil des jambes.



...et à l'inverse, _calme-toi le poil des jambes _pour unwad your panties .


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Merci à tous, j'aime beaucoup "calme toi le poil des jambesl" et "_fais pas une montée de lait"_... ainsi que _"don't burst an hemoroid_". Les trois m'ont bien fait  ! On voit que ;virgule traîne dans des coins intéressants! 

Et oui, je cherchais en français, mais les propositions anglaises donnent aussi des idées 
Du style (en plus vulgaire): _viens pas nous chier des hémoroïdes_....


----------



## pointvirgule

Yikes! Cette dernière suggestion me semble un tantinet plus crue que les culottes en boule.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que c'est aussi : _énerve-toi pas le poil des jambes _qui m'est venu spontanément. 

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie d'ajouter qu'en québécois on a aussi : _slaque tes bobettes ! 
slaquer = désserrer / bobettes = (petites) culottes _


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> [...] en québécois on a aussi : _slaque tes bobettes ! _


Connaissais pas, celle-là. 

Dans le genre dessous, on a aussi : _Mange pas tes bas !_
Bon, je doute que hdh puisse utiliser ces expressions du terrouère pour son adaptation, mais on a ben du fun pareil.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

pointvirgule said:


> Bon, je doute que hdn puisse utiliser ces expressions du terrouère pour son adaptation, mais on a ben du fun pareil.



On peut toujours tout utiliser, surtout en animation, ... dans la mesure où le vocabulaire est compris même en France, et dans la mesure où c'est pas trop typé "région", quelle que soit la région du monde francophone.

*Slaque tes bobettes*, c'est cute et drôle...mais en France, ils ne comprendront aucun des deux mots, donc la joke tombera à plat.  C'est pas le but...

Mais en tous cas, merci tous d'avoir fait avancer le schmilblick....


----------



## Aoyama

On a plus simple et plus courant (même si moins créatif, c'est sûr) : "te monte pas le bourrichon"...


----------



## AudSyd

Le premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit: "tu vas pas nous en chier une pendule"

Je cherche plus poli, mais je vois pas ...


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

AudSyd said:


> Le premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit: "tu vas pas nous en chier une pendule"



Oui, c'était l'idée, mais je cherchais une expression plus atypique, plus drôle dans la bouche d'une mamie et si possible un peu coquine. Mais merci...Pour ma part, j'ai largement le choix avec ce qui s'est dit plus haut, mais si vous voulez en rajouter pour la postérité, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> [...] *Slaque tes bobettes*, c'est cute et drôle...mais en France, ils ne comprendront aucun des deux mots, donc la joke tombera à plat. C'est pas le but...


  J'espère que t'avais compris que je ne le suggérais pas sérieusement.  

Autre idée (ironique) :  _Je te/vous trouve un peu constipée. 

_


----------



## Aline Si

Tu serais pas un peu tendu(e) du string ?


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Autre idée (ironique) :  _Je te/vous trouve un peu constipée. _


Ou même encore plus ironique dans un contexte d'hôpital: _C'est pas moi la constipée là !_


----------



## HydroAlcoholic

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Cette expression signifie en gros "relax", ais je cherche quelque chose de plus coquin.
> C'est une vieille dame coquine qui répond ça à une infirmière qui lui interdit de fumer à l'hôpital. Il faut que ce soit légèrement insultant.  Un truc de langage moderne aussi, genre: va voir ta mère au zoo... !
> Des idées?


Incroyable ! Il s’agit d’une sequence dans Archer, la série sur Netflix. Tu dois bosser sur les soustitres de cette série.

Je ne comprennais pas cette expression Unwad your panties, j’ai cherché sur google et j’ai trouvé ton post. 

Drôle.

Bon mais du coup je ne comprends tjrs pas vraiment cette expression


----------



## trans-latour

Il faut remarquer qu'il s'agit, du fait de leur étymologie, de deux mots très proches du Français par la prononciation et la signification:
"wad" signifie "ouate" et son sens est celui de "tampon d'ouate"
"pant" dérive de "pantalon" et signifie "culotte"

L'expression signifie donc littéralement : "Ne mets pas ton sous-vêtement en boule pour si peu"
ce qui correspond à l'expression française  "Ne fais pas d'histoires pour si peu"
que l'on pourrait compléter en: "Détends-toi et ne fais pas d'histoire pour si peu".





Source: Online etymology dictionnary


----------



## joelooc

"Va pas nous péter un joint de culasse!" est assez suggestif sans être franchement vulgaire si on ne se laisse pas duper par la sonorité du mot.


----------



## mehoul

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Cette expression signifie en gros "relax", ais je cherche quelque chose de plus coquin.
> C'est une vieille dame coquine qui répond ça à une infirmière qui lui interdit de fumer à l'hôpital. Il faut que ce soit légèrement insultant. Un truc de langage moderne aussi, genre: va voir ta mère au zoo... !
> Des idées?



Elle pourrait dire "occupe-toi de tes fesses". Pas très gentil mais pas trop vulgaire, et puis la fesse renvoie à la culotte...


----------



## HydroAlcoholic

"Détends ton string" fonctionnerait bien dans le contexte de la séquence (Archer, S2E9).

Pour rappel, il s’agit d’une dame d’un certain age qui remet en place une infirmière et lui envoie un "Unwad your panties" en version originale.

L’idée est de jouer le décalage entre l’age de cette dame et l’expression plutôt "moderne" qu’elle emploie.

On comprend alors que le protagoniste, Archer, bien plus jeune qu’elle, commence à déteindre sur elle, voire qu’elle se lâche grâce à lui.


----------



## moustic

I was thinking of the BE equivalent: _Don't get your knickers in a twist_
and came across this previous thread which gives some good suggestions.


----------



## Nicomon

HydroAlcoholic said:


> "Détends ton string" fonctionnerait bien dans le contexte de la séquence


Je suis assez d'accord.  C'est ce que veut dire le pas très sérieux et bien québécois « _slaque tes bobettes _» (post 9). 


> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER
> TRANSITIF DIRECT
> Desserrer. *Slaquer* un écrou.
> Relâcher. *Slaquer* une corde.





> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER
> Slip, caleçon, petite culotte. Mettre ses *bobettes.*


Mais tu as déterré un vieux fil de presque dix ans.   Je ne sais pas ce qu'hirondelle d'hiver a choisi en janvier 2012.

J'aime bien : _Calme toi le pompon / Fais pas une montée de lait !_
Ou pour prêcher pour ma propre paroisse : _Je te trouve un peu constipée _(ton ironique)

*Note : * Comme il est écrit au post 5,  _Unwad your panties_ est le processus inverse de _Get one's panties in a wad._
Voir ici :  get your panties in a wad


----------



## HydroAlcoholic

Nicomon said:


> Je suis assez d'accord.  C'est ce que veut dire le pas très sérieux et bien québécois « _slaque tes bobettes _» (post 9).
> 
> 
> Mais tu as déterré un vieux fil de presque dix ans.   Je ne sais pas ce qu'hirondelle d'hiver a choisi en janvier 2012.
> 
> J'aime bien : _Calme toi le pompon / Fais pas une montée de lait_
> Ou pour prêcher pour ma propre paroisse : _Je te trouve un peu constipée _(ton ironique)
> 
> *Note : * Comme il est écrit au post 5,  _Unwad your panties_ est le processus inverse de _Get one's panties in a wad._
> Voir ici :  get your panties in a wa



Dans les sous titres de la série en question, l’expression "Unwad your panties" aura finalement été traduite par un très moyen "Hey vous nous faites une montée de lait ?". Ça tombe un peu à côté.

J’ai vu en effet que la question avait été posée en 2012. Pas toute récente cette histoire.

Je voulais surtout savoir si cette Hirondelle d’hiver avait effectivement travaillé sur la traduction de cette série ou si je me trompais complètement, ce qui m’arrive malheureusement assez souvent 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## tartopom

Pète un coup (et ça ira mieux).


----------



## Nicomon

Je me suis trompée d'expression québécoise. C'est pas _bobettes_ mais _shorts.  _


> L'expression franglaise «*slaque tes shorts*» est synonyme de calme-toi, relaxe. Slaque vient de to slack, desserer, et shorts, pantalon court.


Source : Slaque tes shorts

Bien sûr que cette expression régionale ne convient pas pour un public international.  Je l'écris pour la diversion. 

Une des suggestions initiales était  :  _Fais-pas une montée de lait  _(à l'impératif)
Pour ceux que ça intéresse : comprendre l'expression avoir une montée de lait


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Bien sûr que cette expression régionale ne convient pas pour un public international.  Je l'écris pour la diversion.


Au contraire, les expressions québécoises sont toujours les bienvenues.


----------



## Locape

HydroAlcoholic said:


> Dans les sous titres de la série en question, l’expression "Unwad your panties" aura finalement été traduite par un très moyen "Hey vous nous faites une montée de lait ?". Ça tombe un peu à côté.
> 
> Je voulais surtout savoir si cette Hirondelle d’hiver avait effectivement travaillé sur la traduction de cette série ou si je me trompais complètement, ce qui m’arrive malheureusement assez souvent 🤷🏻‍♂️.


'Faire une montée de lait' est une expression qui sera en effet mieux comprise au Canada qu'en France, elle se réfère au lait qui chauffe et déborde de la casserole (merci pour le lien, @Nicomon), alors qu'en français de France on pense plutôt spontanément au lait maternel.


----------



## Nicomon

@Locape :  De rien.  C'est justement parce que j'ai pensé que les Français associeraient  « _montée de lait _» à l'allaitement maternel que j'ai mis le lien.   J'aime ce site que j'ai cité plus d'une fois.


----------

